# 2013 Cruze pickup day?!



## Hushero (May 31, 2012)

Hey

I'm gonna pickup my brand new 2013 Chevy Cruze LTZ RS, fully loaded with all options available. RS package,Sunroof, Navigation with myLink, enhanced security package and the upgraded premium sound system package. 

This is my first brand new car, so any recommendation to inspect or to do before I accept the car from the dealer? 

Thanks


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

I would look real close at the paint for little nicks or imperfections in the paint and check the doors to make sure there properly aligned. Other then that enjoy your new Cruze. What color did you get?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I also check all fluid levels and tire pressures. If the service tech is really backlogged, something may slip through. Make sure you get both keys and the owner's manual. It's easier to get this stuff up front than later. Check your wheels for damage as well.

Basically, you want to treat your initial inspection as if you were going to rent the car and you don't want to have any "damage" charges applied when you return it.


----------



## thaicruze (Jul 21, 2011)

I remember when I was this excited a year ago. Replaced by regret.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

thaicruze said:


> I remember when I was this excited a year ago. Replaced by regret.


Why regret?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

thaicruze has been having brake clicks and other noises that don't appear to be an issue on the North American Cruze. I can understand his point given the repeated failures by his local dealerships and after market brake shops inability to find and fix the noises.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Your going to really like the touchscreen & of course the MyLink.


----------



## matt638 (Oct 15, 2012)

enjoy the car man


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Just make sure the AC/heater doesn't stink. 

You should be fine, just relax.


----------



## Bac n Black (Aug 2, 2012)

Congrats be sure to post pics


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

Like everyone said give your car a good once over. Make sure you get everything that was agreed upon keys, manuals, etc. Other than that just enjoy your brand new car, and we'll all be here if you need us!

Sent from my DROID3


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

When are you picking up your new Cruze?


----------



## Buckshot (Oct 7, 2012)

I believe you will enjoy the mylink with nav. The upgraded speaker package is great. Let us know how you like the rear camera. I really like mine but it would be better with some scale lines integrated, still a really sweet option...


Sent from my iPhone using AG Free


----------



## Hushero (May 31, 2012)

Thank you all for your great feedback. I am happy to be part of this amazing community.

The color is white summit and black interior. 

Gonna have it by tomorrow. I need them to put clear bra before I take it.

I will post some pics when I get it.

Thanks again


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Buckshot said:


> I believe you will enjoy the mylink with nav. The upgraded speaker package is great. Let us know how you like the rear camera. I really like mine but it would be better with some scale lines integrated, still a really sweet option...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AG Free


I heard that you have the option of turning on the guidance lines with the back up camera's except on the Eco's.


----------



## Buckshot (Oct 7, 2012)

I have heard that too but have been through the menu options a couple times and didn't see it. The is an option to turn off the backup alarms. Maybe I haven't drilled down far enough. If I find it, I will update...


Sent from my iPhone using AG Free


----------



## BerettaZ (Jul 1, 2012)

Look carefully at the paint in all light conditions. I picked mine up on a rainy day...2 days later, in the sun, it was apparent that the door had been repainted. The dealer (and GM) basically told me tough luck.
So yeah, look it over with a fine tooth comb if you're at all particular.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Buckshot said:


> I have heard that too but have been through the menu options a couple times and didn't see it. The is an option to turn off the backup alarms. Maybe I haven't drilled down far enough. If I find it, I will update...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AG Free


I think its in the manual. Def update us though.


----------



## Hushero (May 31, 2012)

Hmmmm...

I went today to sign up and pickup the car...

Guess what?!! I noticed a small dent under the rear right panel between the tire and the door...

I haven't signed or picked up the car...the dealer said that this is simple and they can fix it for free as Paintless dent repair on their shop...

What should I do? 

Is this normal for a brand new car buyer?

I feel bad ;-(


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Hushero said:


> Hmmmm...
> 
> I went today to sign up and pickup the car...
> 
> ...


It probably happen during transport from factory to dealership.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Don't sign anything until they get out the dent & your satisfied with it.


----------



## Hushero (May 31, 2012)

2013Cruze said:


> It probably happen during transport from factory to dealership.


If so, do I have to accept it? If you were me what you would do? Thanks


----------



## Hushero (May 31, 2012)

2013Cruze said:


> Don't sign anything until they get out the dent & your satisfied with it.


Thanks for your advise...I am not sure how they will fix it...or accept any fix on a zero milage car...

I wish they knew about it and fixed it without telling me :-/

I'm kinda disappointed for my first brand new car...


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Hushero said:


> If so, do I have to accept it? If you were me what you would do? Thanks


No you don't have to accept it. You can give the dealer a chance to fix it but if your not happy with how it looks after they fix it then don't accept it. Did you put down a deposit? If you did you might have trouble getting that back though.


----------



## Hushero (May 31, 2012)

Yeah they have my deposit 1000 bucks...the dealer brought this car from another dealer which is 800 miles away since there is no such car closer with same specs...


----------



## HisandHers (Aug 18, 2012)

I bought a 2005 Focus new that had a small area that had been repaired prior to me buying it.I have done body/paint work in my spare time so I noticed the repair prior to buying the car but I figured for the price they gave me on it I wouldnt really care.I was wrong,it drove me crazy every time I looked at it.My point is,if you think it might bother you then it probably will.If you are not completely happy with the car then you might want to find another one.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Hushero said:


> Yeah they have my deposit 1000 bucks...the dealer brought this car from another dealer which is 800 miles away since there is no such car closer with same specs...


That's why I refuse to do dealer locates. You just don't what condition the car will show up in. If I were you I would not accept it & make them order you one a new one from the factory.


----------



## Hushero (May 31, 2012)

Thank you...btw do you think I'm in good position with 1000 bucks deposit to ask them this now?

How long does it take to deliver a special order?

Not sure if they will be friendly with me if we will take this route...


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Hushero check your notifications I sent you a PM.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Hushero said:


> Thank you...btw do you think I'm in good position with 1000 bucks deposit to ask them this now?
> 
> How long does it take to deliver a special order?
> 
> Not sure if they will be friendly with me if we will take this route...


If they refuse to order you a new car ask for your deposit back and go to a different dealer. It takes about 6 to 8 weeks from when they place your order. What state do you live in?


----------



## Hushero (May 31, 2012)

2013Cruze said:


> If they refuse to order you a new car ask for your deposit back and go to a different dealer. It takes about 6 to 8 weeks from when they place your order. What state do you live in?


Thanks a lot. I'm in Colorado


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Good luck let us know what you decided to do.


----------



## thaicruze (Jul 21, 2011)

Get the tray for the trunk. I added the trunk buckets also.


----------



## thaicruze (Jul 21, 2011)

Already saved my Cruze from a sanding. I had to put like 50 sandbags back there before the floods. Took out the tray. Wiped it down. Done.


----------



## thaicruze (Jul 21, 2011)

obermd said:


> thaicruze has been having brake clicks and other noises that don't appear to be an issue on the North American Cruze. I can understand his point given the repeated failures by his local dealerships and after market brake shops inability to find and fix the noises.


You forgot the fuel tank trumpet sound. That is really officially a Thai Cruze issue. They said it happened to 50% of the Cruze's here. The 1.8L petrol. They said the diesels were immune to this. Problems fixed though.

brakes are behaving this morning. Quiet. Which matches the rest of the ride. Nice and quiet.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Just make sure your satisfied with the fix before you sign any paperwork.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

well from what ive read on the internet, good luck getting that deposit back! Either way, it'll likely be a fight to get it back, if you get it back at all. Mainly because this dealership will have to eat the cost of a car from another dealership now sitting on their lot and if they order you a new one from factory there's no guarantee that you'll like that one either. so even if they did order you a new cruze and you then again decide it doesnt meet your satisfaction, they will be screwed twice.


----------



## thaicruze (Jul 21, 2011)

My eBrake goes up a lot. But I remember it always being like that


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Starks8 said:


> well from what ive read on the internet, good luck getting that deposit back! Either way, it'll likely be a fight to get it back, if you get it back at all. Mainly because this dealership will have to eat the cost of a car from another dealership now sitting on their lot and if they order you a new one from factory there's no guarantee that you'll like that one either. so even if they did order you a new cruze and you then again decide it doesnt meet your satisfaction, they will be screwed twice.


It's not Hushero fault that they deal traded for a car with a dent in it the dealership that traded for the Cruze should have looked it over before they accepted it. So Hushero shouldn't have to take delivery on a brand new car with a dent in it. Better the dealership take the loss then him it's there mistake for accepting the car from the other dealer.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

I had a bad experience with a dealer locate on Cavalier & since that car I've ordered my last 3 cars. I will never do another dealer locate. Ever Again!


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

2013Cruze said:


> It's not Hushero fault that they deal traded for a car with a dent in it the dealership that traded for the Cruze should have looked it over before they accepted it. So Hushero shouldn't have to take delivery on a brand new car with a dent in it. Better the dealership take the loss then him it's there mistake for accepting the car from the other dealer.


Im def on Hushero's side! I 100% agree with you that its not his fault and that the dealership should eat it for trading for a dented cruze. I just hope if he decides to walk away from it or ask them to order him a car from factory that they play nice about it and also give him his deposit back if he ultimately decides to go else where. In no way would i either accept a dented cruze. I personally might have a problem even wanting it after they fix it because it would eat at me knowing that it was dented at one point and that spot might not be as strong as it was before, lol.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Starks8 said:


> Im def on Hushero's side! I 100% agree with you that its not his fault and that the dealership should eat it for trading for a dented cruze. I just hope if he decides to walk away from it or ask them to order him a car from factory that they play nice about it and also give him his deposit back if he ultimately decides to go else where. In no way would i either accept a dented cruze. I personally might have a problem even wanting it after they fix it because it would eat at me knowing that it was dented at one point and that spot might not be as strong as it was before, lol.


Thats what I told him in a couple PM that I sent him. This Cruze also is a LTZ RS with a price of almost 28k msrp & his first new car.


----------



## Hushero (May 31, 2012)

Thank you guys...the dent is really small and it's like small hailstone hit...I got a picture on the internet seems to me smilier








We may get such dent any time on Walmart parking lot 

However, I am thinking after they fix it and made me happy to offer me more discount...for this inconvenience...

The sad thing is that the dealer guys are really nice...but I know we are not making friends eventually


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Hushero said:


> Thank you guys...the dent is really small and it's like small hailstone hit...I got a picture on the internet seems to me smilier
> View attachment 8319
> 
> 
> ...


I take it your going to accept it then? Congrats on your new Cruze.


----------



## Hushero (May 31, 2012)

Not yet still conditional to the above terms 

Wait, you didn't tell me what do think about this pic?


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Honestly that is almost unnoticeable. It really comes down to how much you love that one. 
I don't think it will be a problem getting fixed. But maybe they should kick in discount or some fog lights if don't have already for emotional damages.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Hushero said:


> Not yet still conditional to the above terms
> 
> Wait, you didn't tell me what do think about this pic?


It is a small dent & if they can get it out for you & your satisfied with the results I would go for it if they give you a good deal. Have they made you & offer yet. Just make sure you will have no regrets. After all a loaded 2013 Chevy Cruze LTZ RS is not a cheap car. I still think if I was in your place & my first new car I would want one damage free. (That's just my 2 cents though)


----------



## Hushero (May 31, 2012)

Mick said:


> Honestly that is almost unnoticeable. It really comes down to how much you love that one.
> I don't think it will be a problem getting fixed. But maybe they should kick in discount or some fog lights if don't have already for emotional damages.


Thanks Mike, you made me laugh... I really loved this particular car...specially since it doesn't have the front plate bracket installed...(all other chevy dealers in the area already have installed it on their cruzes) "Colorado law"

Beside this I have trade in and not sure if I the value gonna drop if I wait for a new one from the factory with also possible delays due the upcoming holidays etc...

I already have the fog lambs since its LTZ, but I may ask to gift me the body and interior 3-year protection on top of the deal...hahaha

Thanks again for the tips


----------



## Hushero (May 31, 2012)

2013Cruze said:


> It is a small dent & if they can get it out for you & your satisfied with the results I would go for it if they give you a good deal. Have they made you & offer yet. Just make sure you will have no regrets. After all a loaded 2013 Chevy Cruze LTZ RS is not a cheap car. I still think if I was in your place & my first new car I would want one damage free. (That's just my 2 cents though)


Thanks again for your feedback. The whole process of buying new car made me sometimes confused on what should I and what I should not...the pressure to get rid of my old trade is making it worst...

The good thing is that you guys made me calm about the size of this dent...which could lead me to a deal with them if they really hide it...

The offer is 26,5 but not done yet, since I may have another hit tomorrow with them 

Thanks


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

ehem... Mick 

Honestly if it was me I would avoid the headache of trying to find another one exactly the same. Like others have said, it could happen at your local parking lot or freeway. 

If the fix isn't perfect, you could always throw one of these on. 








nbd

Enjoy your new Cruze!


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

If it the law in Colorado to have a front license plate your dealer will have to install one before they will let you take delivery of your Cruze?


----------



## Hushero (May 31, 2012)

Ohh yeah...this is cool...I'm gonna ask my dealer to put it either way hahaha


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Hushero said:


> Thanks again for your feedback. The whole process of buying new car made me sometimes confused on what should I and what I should not...the pressure to get rid of my old trade is making it worst...
> 
> The good thing is that you guys made me calm about the size of this dent...which could lead me to a deal with them if they really hide it...
> 
> ...


26.5 so their taking a little more than 1k off msrp not to bad of a deal. My wife's 2013 LTZ RS was 28,085 msrp she payed 26,200 I ordered my wife's though. Wife's had hers about a week now. Took my LTZ off the lot 3 days after they got her in.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Took a risk in buying a brand new 04 Cavalier off the lot, already had 78 miles on the odometer. But it had cruise, AC, and a manual transmission, was a bright red color. Had to make a quick decision, GM offered a $4,500 rebate on it, was in August of 2003 with a higher sticker price than the 2003 models, dealer let me have it for the 2003 prices, about $800.00 cheaper. Then gave me another $2,000 off as a GM loyalty customer since I have owned two other GM vehicles. Then I had $3,800 on my original GM card rebate.

So I got a brand new car, well almost with 78 miles on it for $7,300. Good grieve, they had a 99 Honda in their lot with a 170,000 miles on it they were asking over nine grand for. Not a single dent on the car, plastic was still on the seats.

No such luck in buying the Cruze, was after a 2LT with a manual, dealer did have on 300 miles away, not the color I wanted, and they pay some kid 20 or so bucks to drive it. No thanks.

So elected to order the exact car I wanted and had to wait six weeks for it, this time I had $4,300 on my GM card and could only get another $900.00 off the sticker price. Guess that Cavalier was once in a lifetime offer, still have it with 112,000 K on the odometer.

My new Cruze is not perfect, you really find the details when washing and waxing it. Found a paint scratch on the rear side under the bumper. Must be getting mellow as didn't complain about that, is plastic, won't rust, and only see it when under the car.

With my brand new Cavalier, parked in a hospital parking lot, some idiot rear ended my car. Body shop said it was either an SUV or a pickup as the license plate bolts left two indents in the trunk. Cost me 250 bucks to get that repair as my insurance company calls that collision damage. How about some kid ramming a shopping cart into your car. Or your own kid running his bike into it.

So far after almost a year now, no new dents in the Cruze, that is because it already has that paint scrape under the rear bumper.

I do have a dent like yours in my 88 Supra Turbo, just leaving it because you have to have one dent in your car.

Problem with buying a new car, for all the nasty people in this world, its a target, because it is fresh meat to them. 

Feel a luxury car would be a rusted out 82 Ford pickup with the bed loaded with manure and a good drivetrain. Would stink so bad, that people would stay away from it. But if they did dent it, who cares.


----------



## Hushero (May 31, 2012)

NickD said:


> Took a risk in buying a brand new 04 Cavalier off the lot, already had 78 miles on the odometer. But it had cruise, AC, and a manual transmission, was a bright red color. Had to make a quick decision, GM offered a $4,500 rebate on it, was in August of 2003 with a higher sticker price than the 2003 models, dealer let me have it for the 2003 prices, about $800.00 cheaper. Then gave me another $2,000 off as a GM loyalty customer since I have owned two other GM vehicles. Then I had $3,800 on my original GM card rebate.
> 
> So I got a brand new car, well almost with 78 miles on it for $7,300. Good grieve, they had a 99 Honda in their lot with a 170,000 miles on it they were asking over nine grand for. Not a single dent on the car, plastic was still on the seats.
> 
> ...


Ohh Nick, thanks for writing to us your great story, I have mixed emotions about your experience 

I totally agree with you that we should ignore small details and accept it soon or later...but you know the early days of owing any brand new car is too crazy...I see people park their cars way to far from Target or Walmart entrance hahaha...

Thanks again for sharing with us your great experience


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Hushero did you take delivery of your Cruze?


----------



## jjackson082604 (Oct 1, 2012)

I got mine about 3wks ago and the only thing that I noticed was the brakes making a noise only when pressed. Need to take it in to see if its normal.other than that works great.


----------



## Hushero (May 31, 2012)

2013Cruze said:


> Hushero did you take delivery of your Cruze?


Not yet. Probably on Thursday will get it...it could snow too...not sure if it's good time to pick it up under the snow :-/


----------



## Hushero (May 31, 2012)

jjackson082604 said:


> I got mine about 3wks ago and the only thing that I noticed was the brakes making a noise only when pressed. Need to take it in to see if its normal.other than that works great.


Congrats...ohh yeah you should use your bumper to bumper warranty wisely ;-)


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Hushero said:


> Not yet. Probably on Thursday will get it...it could snow too...not sure if it's good time to pick it up under the snow :-/


I wouldn't unless your dealer has delivery inspections rooms that are well lit...


----------



## Hushero (May 31, 2012)

2013Cruze said:


> I wouldn't unless your dealer has delivery inspections rooms that are well lit...


Good idea...I'll ask them...besides the discounts hahaha


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Hushero did you take delivery of your Cruze?


----------



## Hushero (May 31, 2012)

Not yet..it's snowing like h*ll here for the last couple days..I would wait a bit rather than be sorry later on 

Thank you


----------



## Hushero (May 31, 2012)

I went today...guess what? ;-(

I don't like the car...their fix wasn't good enough to let me give them the 26K...

So they gonna find another one or they will order it...


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Hushero said:


> I went today...guess what? ;-(
> 
> I don't like the car...their fix wasn't good enough to let me give them the 26K...
> 
> So they gonna find another one or they will order it...


Just have them order you one & be done with it.


----------



## Hushero (May 31, 2012)

Thanks. How long does it take? Can I track the order?


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Hushero said:


> Thanks. How long does it take? Can I track the order?


It takes 6 to 8 weeks from the time the dealer orders your car & yes you can track your Cruze if you have the order # which you can get from your dealer.


----------



## Hushero (May 31, 2012)

2013Cruze said:


> It takes 6 to 8 weeks from the time the dealer orders your car & yes you can track your Cruze if you have the order # which you can get from your dealer.


Thank you for your continued help

All the best


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Hushero said:


> Thank you for your continued help
> 
> All the best


Any updates ?


----------



## Hushero (May 31, 2012)

Nope...you know dealers...:-/


----------



## Hushero (May 31, 2012)

While am waiting to hear back from my dealer...how to verify the order specs that they have placed with Chevy? Also, what's the website which will allow me to track the order?

I don't want to wait this much of time for a wrong car due to the dealer human mistakes...


----------



## HisandHers (Aug 18, 2012)

You should be able to track it here.
Chevy Order Tracking | Track Your Order | Chevrolet


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Hushero said:


> While am waiting to hear back from my dealer...how to verify the order specs that they have placed with Chevy? Also, what's the website which will allow me to track the order?
> 
> I don't want to wait this much of time for a wrong car due to the dealer human mistakes...


Just Chevy's website than click on track your order but you will need your order #


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Also you can track you order at GM connects.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

It's your dealership sales manager that will place your order with GM I wouldn't worry that they would order your Cruze not to the specs that you want...


----------



## Hushero (May 31, 2012)

Great...thank you all...will I be able to see the exact specs that my dealer have ordered?

I don't to wait for the wrong car 

Thanks again


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Hushero said:


> Great...thank you all...will I be able to see the exact specs that my dealer have ordered?
> 
> I don't to wait for the wrong car
> 
> Thanks again


No they don't list everything they give you maybe 50 percent of the options ordered. Chevy then informs you to contact your dealer for all options ordered ( but you will need your order number to track your order )


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Hushero your dealer should be able to give you a print out of the exact specs of what they ordered for you. It's basically a pre window sticker with all the options ordered & it should also show what the MSRP price on it.


----------



## Hushero (May 31, 2012)

Excellent...thank you


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Did your dealer order your 2013 Chevy Cruze LTZ RS then?


----------



## Hushero (May 31, 2012)

No, I don't know why there are delaying me :-(

May be they have some hard feelings because of that dented car


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Hushero said:


> No, I don't know why there are delaying me :-(
> 
> May be they have some hard feelings because of that dented car


You might want to just get your deposit back & go to a different Chevy dealership...


----------



## Hushero (May 31, 2012)

2013Cruze said:


> You might want to just get your deposit back & go to a different Chevy dealership...



Thursday they gonna order it. Not quite sure why, may be they have Cut-Off Time for the factory orders...


I started feeling they are monitoring our posts here lol... (so guys better you order mine on Thursday)


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Hushero said:


> Thursday they gonna order it. Not quite sure why, may be they have Cut-Off Time for the factory orders...
> 
> 
> I started feeling they are monitoring our posts here lol... (so guys better you order mine on Thursday)


GM acpects orders on Tuesdays & Thursdays from dealers.


----------



## Hushero (May 31, 2012)

I see...I think they might have few orders ahead of me...:-(


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Any updates? Did your dealer order your Cruze yet?


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hushero said:


> I see...I think they might have few orders ahead of me...:-(




Hushero,
If you are still experiencing issues with your dealer and placing your order please feel free to contact me. I would be happy to look into this further for you. If you would like my assistance please send me a PM with your name and the name of your dealer. Either way, please keep me posted on this. 
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## Hushero (May 31, 2012)

Thank you all...

Apparently my car just shipped right after the production stage...not sure when it's gonna be here at my dealer...

Stacy, check your PMs. Thanks for your help...


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Hushero said:


> Thank you all...
> 
> Apparently my car just shipped right after the production stage...not sure when it's gonna be here at my dealer...
> 
> Stacy, check your PMs. Thanks for your help...


Wow that was quick.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Congrats.


----------



## Hushero (May 31, 2012)

Not yet till I sign and take it out of their lot...can't trust dealers anymore...


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Hushero said:


> Not yet till I sign and take it out of their lot...can't trust dealers anymore...


I guess that can be true...


----------



## elegant (Jan 6, 2011)

Love my '12 Cruze. Hope yours is great for you! I always get my oil and filter changed at 1,000 miles to get the metal particles, caused by breaking in a new motor, removed. In 40 years of buying new cars, never had a single motor related problem, even though many exceeded 150,000 nmiles when I sold them.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Hushero when did your dealer put in the order for your Cruze?


----------



## The_Madcat (Oct 6, 2012)

Still waiting on mine 

Should be here this week or next is what the dealer told me. GMConnects is showing it shipped on the 29th.


----------



## Hushero (May 31, 2012)

Not sure when did they ordered it...this is my first ordering experience though

Chevy tracking order site dose not showing that too..


----------



## Hushero (May 31, 2012)

The_Madcat said:


> Still waiting on mine
> 
> Should be here this week or next is what the dealer told me. GMConnects is showing it shipped on the 29th.


Congrats, wishing you a smooth buying experience unlike mine


----------



## The_Madcat (Oct 6, 2012)

Thanks and I hope yours works out and is worth it in the end. Good luck!


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Hushero said:


> Congrats, wishing you a smooth buying experience unlike mine


You probably already know just make sure you look it over pretty good before you sign anything or take delivery of your Cruze.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Any updates yet?


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

No updates then?


----------



## Hushero (May 31, 2012)

Still not shipped from Chevy even though the tracking site says its shipped to the dealer.

I'm thinking to order 2015 model from now lol...


----------



## The_Madcat (Oct 6, 2012)

I hear ya, still waiting on ours.... Good thing we ordered when we did I guess, we have a trip to Arizona/Nevada/Colorado coming up. Would be nice to take the Cruze and it's MPG's over my V8 GXP's MPG's hehe. That's a couple hundred dollar fuel bill difference. Going on 7 weeks now. Good luck with yours, Hush!


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

The_Madcat said:


> I hear ya, still waiting on ours.... Good thing we ordered when we did I guess, we have a trip to Arizona/Nevada/Colorado coming up. Would be nice to take the Cruze and it's MPG's over my V8 GXP's MPG's hehe. That's a couple hundred dollar fuel bill difference. Going on 7 weeks now. Good luck with yours, Hush!


If your Cruze was shipped on 10/29 you think it would have been delivered by now.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Hushero said:


> Still not shipped from Chevy even though the tracking site says its shipped to the dealer.
> 
> I'm thinking to order 2015 model from now lol...


Would have to be any day now you would think.


----------



## The_Madcat (Oct 6, 2012)

Checked my query on GM Connects and I have a new message from the shipping company, I think that means good stuff.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

The_Madcat said:


> Checked my query on GM Connects and I have a new message from the shipping company, I think that means good stuff.


Hopeful that means your new car at the dealer waiting for her new owner to pick her up.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Hushero said:


> Still not shipped from Chevy even though the tracking site says its shipped to the dealer.
> 
> I'm thinking to order 2015 model from now lol...


Are you a new Cruze owner yet?


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

The_Madcat said:


> Checked my query on GM Connects and I have a new message from the shipping company, I think that means good stuff.


Are you a new Cruze owner yet?


----------



## The_Madcat (Oct 6, 2012)

Not yet, hoping in the next couple days. Hope you guys are doing well in getting yours.


----------



## The_Madcat (Oct 6, 2012)

"At Dealership" is what it shows now, expecting a call anytime now


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

The_Madcat said:


> "At Dealership" is what it shows now, expecting a call anytime now


You might just want to go to the dealer yourself if you have any interest taking pics of your new car with all the protective covering still on it.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

The_Madcat said:


> "At Dealership" is what it shows now, expecting a call anytime now


Congrats.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

The_Madcat said:


> "At Dealership" is what it shows now, expecting a call anytime now


Any updates.


----------



## The_Madcat (Oct 6, 2012)

Still nothing yet. How are you doing, Hush? Sorry to jack yer thread!


----------



## Hushero (May 31, 2012)

No worries dude  glad you got yours...I am still waiting mine...it's still on transit...


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Hushero said:


> No worries dude  glad you got yours...I am still waiting mine...it's still on transit...


Wow it's been on transit for what about three weeks?


----------



## Hushero (May 31, 2012)

Yes...dunno why :-/


----------



## The_Madcat (Oct 6, 2012)

Dealership called at noon, we will be driving it around the rest of the night! Pics to come soon.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Congrats on your new Cruze.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

The_Madcat said:


> Dealership called at noon, we will be driving it around the rest of the night! Pics to come soon.


Did you get the audio system with nav?


----------



## Hushero (May 31, 2012)

The_Madcat said:


> Dealership called at noon, we will be driving it around the rest of the night! Pics to come soon.


Congrats...excited to see the pics


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Hushero said:


> Yes...dunno why :-/


I would say it just depends on the route the transports trucks take from Lordstown to your State & city but I would say you shouldn't have much longer to wait.


----------



## The_Madcat (Oct 6, 2012)

2013Cruze said:


> Did you get the audio system with nav?


Yes, we got the Navi and the upgraded audio. I haven't heard the previous years 9 speaker system but ours sounds pretty nice for factory. I planned on just adding a small sub for impact but otherwise, it may stay stock.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

The_Madcat said:


> Yes, we got the Navi and the upgraded audio. I haven't heard the previous years 9 speaker system but ours sounds pretty nice for factory. I planned on just adding a small sub for impact but otherwise, it may stay stock.


What do you think of the nav so far? So what's do you think of your new Cruze so far was it worth the wait?


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

Yay! Congratulations! Cannot wait to see the pics of the new car!

Sent from my DROID3


----------



## The_Madcat (Oct 6, 2012)

The Navi is going to take some getting used to. I am used to the Garmin style and this is a bit different. I need to sit down and go through and set up all the car options and I may be at that one for a while. We took ownership with 11 miles on it and put 120 on last night just getting used to it.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

The_Madcat said:


> The Navi is going to take some getting used to. I am used to the Garmin style and this is a bit different. I need to sit down and go through and set up all the car options and I may be at that one for a while. We took ownership with 11 miles on it and put 120 on last night just getting used to it.


When you say different. Different in a good way?


----------



## The_Madcat (Oct 6, 2012)

Initially, no. But I think it has more to do with me not being familiar with it than anything else. We put another 100 on today, just for funzies


----------



## Devilz (May 16, 2012)

put some pics up mate


----------



## The_Madcat (Oct 6, 2012)

I put up a few in my garage.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

The_Madcat said:


> I put up a few in my garage.


Nice pics & love that black granite...


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Hush any updates yet?


----------



## Hushero (May 31, 2012)

No updates... Still on transit ;-(

I hope it's made in U.S not imported...


----------



## The_Madcat (Oct 6, 2012)

It was almost 2 months to the day from when I ordered mine till the dealership called.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

I noticed in your pics that you didn't get the RS package just wondering why?


----------



## The_Madcat (Oct 6, 2012)

If it were a performance package I would have gotten it. Didn't want to pay the extra dough for just the visual package. I do like the fog lamps though so I do plan to install those in spring.


----------



## Hushero (May 31, 2012)

Finally. My car at the dealership!!! Hope they don't reduce my trade value...I need couple days to go down to them...


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Hushero said:


> Finally. My car at the dealership!!! Hope they don't reduce my trade value...I need couple days to go down to them...


Good luck.


----------



## The_Madcat (Oct 6, 2012)

Awesome! Good luck, Hush, let us know when you get it!


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Hush have you went to check on your new Cruze yet?


----------



## Hushero (May 31, 2012)

I'm still waiting my dealer to call me. They said they will call me when it's ready :-/


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Hushero said:


> I'm still waiting my dealer to call me. They said they will call me when it's ready :-/


I probably don't have to tell you look your Cruze over real good before you sign anything. LOL.


----------



## Hushero (May 31, 2012)

Ohh yeah for sure...this time will bring my friend who actually a car dealer lol


----------



## mba200687 (Apr 1, 2012)

Check the rear window for pitting. I had to have my rear window replaced the first week on my 2012 LTZ. If you put tint on the spots will show up as whie under the tint. I would also open the hood and give it a once over to be sure. If you can find a country road drive down that too. I went with the silver and jet black interior. Enjoy the Cruize!


----------



## imcworth (Nov 20, 2012)

I too had a pitting on the front passenger side window Chevy replaced it no problem


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Hush have you taken delivery of your new Cruze yet?


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

No updates then?


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Hush any updates yet?


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Hushero did you ever take delivery of your 2013 Cruze LTZ RS? Just wondering.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Just received a PM from Stacy from Chevy customer service my wife's 2013 Cruze LTZ RS is built and is waiting for transport to dealer.


----------

